# Wow!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Has this heat gone to everyones heads? Last few days any thread I've had a look at has been on the edge of turning into a war. Think the sun is getting everyone worked up and short tempered with each other. 

Take a deep breath, have an ice cream and enjoy the nice weather whilst we have it. You might blink and miss it if your not careful.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate the heat, and i really want a 99 but the icecream man doesnt come round my way anymore. Unless its raining and the middle of november


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I hate the heat, and i really want a 99 but the icecream man doesnt come round my way anymore. Unless its raining and the middle of november


Plus 99's now cost almost £2 so in my eyes 99's no longer exist. I like to good old ice poles, 10-20p each from the newsagents.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Plus 99's now cost almost £2 so in my eyes 99's no longer exist. I like to good old ice poles, 10-20p each from the newsagents.


Im not a lolly fan. Unless its a calippo.

I wonder if they still make two-ball screw-balls? Havent had one of those for about 15 years.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Im not a lolly fan. Unless its a calippo.
> 
> I wonder if they still make two-ball screw-balls? Havent had one of those for about 15 years.


I had one last summer, I assume they still do them unless its changed since then.


----------



## Lillylou (Apr 21, 2011)

I know i've not been a member long i used to lurk and read the posts but i'm not sure its the heat, this is the rudest forum i've come across. Don't get me wrong there are some lovely people who give great advice but most people seem to just to be rude and aggressive and if anyone dares disagree then the pack turns on them.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lillylou said:


> I know i've not been a member long i used to lurk and read the posts but i'm not sure its the heat, this is the rudest forum i've come across. Don't get me wrong there are some lovely people who give great advice but most people seem to just to be rude and aggressive and if anyone dares disagree then the pack turns on them.


I disagree. I think this forum is very informative and people do not allow people to discuss dangerous practises, such as random unsuitable breeding.

On so many pet forums random matings are treated with 'oooh yey fluffy babeeez!' This goes for all animals.

This forum does not pull it punches when telling people what idiots they are being, and I like that. It might put a few people off, but it is promoting animal welfare, and thats all I care about, and thats what a pet forum is for. Not to pander to people who are irresponsible owners.


----------



## Lillylou (Apr 21, 2011)

I do love the fact people are so honest and i have learnt a lot, the main thread recently was the hawk one that broke into a fight. Although my bunnies have shelter in the garden, i'd never thought about bird attacks.
And to be fair to you guys the other forums i'm on are usually diet, babies, weddings and hobbies so nothing can suffers on those sites (apart from us dieting  )


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lillylou said:


> I know i've not been a member long i used to lurk and read the posts but i'm not sure its the heat, this is the rudest forum i've come across. Don't get me wrong there are some lovely people who give great advice but most people seem to just to be rude and aggressive and if anyone dares disagree then the pack turns on them.


i agree with you a lot of people on here are very quick to judge before they know the facts and lets face it it isnt all about rescuse allthough they do a great job but they shouldnt judge evryone on this forum its not just for rescuse


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

wacky said:


> i agree with you a lot of people on here are very quick to judge before they know the facts and lets face it it isnt all about rescuse allthough they do a great job but they shouldnt judge evryone on this forum its not just for rescuse


no its for responsible breeders too, everyone here has the same interest and thats the welfare of rabbits, frags is a well respected breeder here. If you have been judged badly then its only based on the posts you have made. You are right though I don't like bad breeders or irresponsible owners and will make my opinion clear just like everyone else with because they love rabbits and believe as the most abused neglected pet in this country they deserve better.

I prefer people rescue because i see little point in breeding more rabbits for the sake of when the rescues are breaking their necks to pick up the pieces after and their is not enougb rescue spaces for all these buns let alone homes.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

crofty said:


> no its for responsible breeders too, everyone here has the same interest and thats the welfare of rabbits, frags is a well respected breeder here. If you have been judged badly then its only based on the posts you have made. You are right though I don't like bad breeders or irresponsible owners and will make my opinion clear just like everyone else with because they love rabbits and believe as the most abused neglected pet in this country they deserve better.
> 
> I prefer people rescue because i see little point in breeding more rabbits for the sake of when the rescues are breaking their necks to pick up the pieces after and their is not enougb rescue spaces for all these buns let alone homes.


thats because they turn people down its not my fault that rabbits are in rescuses so dont have o go at me is there anyone you dont have a go at


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> thats because they turn people down its not my fault that rabbits are in rescuses so dont have o go at me is there anyone you dont have a go at


there are lots of people, but your attitude really doesnt help things!! nether does your stubbornness in seeing a piece of information you have gained is incorrect

im sorry to say this but there are certain times, certain posts on here where you come across as nothing more then a troll, here to get all our backs up, giving out wrong and in some cases potentially dangerous information

crofty wasnt getting at you in that post, but you made it all about yourself, some one has a guilty conscience me thinks


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> there are lots of people, but your attitude really doesnt help things!! nether does your stubbornness in seeing a piece of information you have gained is incorrect
> 
> im sorry to say this but there are certain times, certain posts on here where you come across as nothing more then a troll, here to get all our backs up, giving out wrong and in some cases potentially dangerous information
> 
> crofty wasnt getting at you in that post, but you made it all about yourself, some one has a guilty conscience me thinks


about what


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

wacky said:


> thats because they turn people down its not my fault that rabbits are in rescuses so dont have o go at me is there anyone you dont have a go at


Where am i having a go at you?  Rescues turn down homes that are not adequate and so they should!! Why rescue a rabbit then stick it in another tiny hutch with someone that clearly isnt going to be a good owner, what a strange thing to say! Its all this over breeding that is causing the problem not rescues turning homes down.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I completely agree, people are posting for advice and then when suggestions are made there shouting at you like youve told them their a **** pet owner. 

Its not our place to judge but to help and advise as best as we can!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thats what ive been saying all along but it dosent click with some people they still have to judge


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

wacky said:


> thats what ive been saying all along but it dosent click with some people they still have to judge


Your advice to some people on here I have not agreed with, thats my opinion, everyone is always judged based on the posts they write, just like you would judge what kind of person i am by my posts. Not everyone is going to agree on everything, all I'm interested in is that people get the right advice in the best interest of the rabbits concerned, im not interested in a popularity contest.


----------

